# Vivaldi



## fernandel (Jan 29, 2015)

https://zbsd.org/2015/01/28/opera-founder-releases-new-browser-vivaldi/


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry, that is not Vivaldi.  This is Vivaldi.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 1, 2015)

I tried it. While the developers promise many features in the future, right now Vivaldi looks like just another Chrome clone. I really wish developers would stop adopting the flat, washed out, grey-on-grey look. It makes applications look horrible.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 1, 2015)

Too bad the YACC acronym is already in use. It would fit here perfectly.

No one needs another closed-source Chrome clone. Yuck!

Otter Browser for the win, I say.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 2, 2015)

I like Otter too but it doesn't work good on my system yet: I cannot use on redbuble.com and it has problem with youtube too.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 2, 2015)

Not to go too far off a tangent, but have you tried building the latest master with the new QtWebEngine Blink backend (there's a build option for that I believe)?

I have no idea if this would change anything on the aforementioned websites, but it may be worth trying.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 2, 2015)

QtWebEngine Blink backend option supposed to be option with QT 5.3.4. We have in ports version 5.3.2.
Thank you.


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 7, 2015)

Vivaldi is made by a commercial company yet. Good start. Monetarizing a browser - what could ever happen? ...


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 7, 2015)

Cthulhux Opera was the same thing. All the major browsers are made by commercial companies so what's the difference here?


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 7, 2015)

That's why Opera slowly died.

Mozilla was not commercial initially, Firefox became a bloated monster when they started to be.
Microsoft does it better, they don't need to monetarize their browser.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 7, 2015)

Cthulhux said:


> That's why Opera slowly died.


Opera is alive, well, and on more devices than there are iPads (about 28 million mobile devices alone).


> Firefox became a bloated monster when they started to be.


You are misinformed. Firefox is not a "bloated monster".


> Microsoft does it better, they don't need to monetarize their browser.


Again you are misinformed. IE is the worst browser on the planet and the bain of all web developers. Bumbling at best. No one should be using IE.


----------



## retrogamer (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, the Presto engine died, which is what a lot of Opera users (myself included) take issue with in regard to the "new" Opera browser.  If Vivaldi could have gotten the Presto engine back for their browser, then this might have been something interesting.  I think Oko said this before as well in another thread, but if you wanted a modern browser that could run on older hardware with a variety of add ons, there was never a better option than Presto.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 8, 2015)

The problem with Presto was Opera struggled to keep it up to date with the rapidly changing world of the internet. Being able to be a major contributor to the engine, and they are, rather than a single author to the rendering engine takes a heavy burden off their back.


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 9, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> You are misinformed. Firefox is not a "bloated monster".



Have you recently checked its resource usage due to its "important" features like Hello?



drhowarddrfine said:


> IE is the worst browser on the planet and the bain of all web developers. Bumbling at best. No one should be using IE.



Welcome to the 21st century. Please update your Internet Explorer to a version past 7.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 9, 2015)

Cthulhux I've been running a web development company for 11 years. I regularly converse with people at all the browser vendors and the W3C. You have possibly visited a couple of my developed sites on a regular basis.

If you ever want to know how browsers work, I will be happy to educate you so you don't continue to embarrass yourself with statements like, "IE is a good browser!".

In the meantime, visit these two sites for starters but I have more. Many, many more.
http://html5test.com/
http://css3test.com/


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 9, 2015)

The Internet Explorer has become much better in the past few years. While Trident might still be behind Gecko, it's not exactly _bad_ anymore as long as you'll stick to the standards.
I've been working with HTML/CSS for the past 16 years, some of which were involving a full-time job.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 9, 2015)

Cthulhux said:


> The Internet Explorer has become much better in the past few years. While Trident might still be behind Gecko


 And Chrome and Opera and almost any other browser you can mention.



> it's not exactly _bad_ anymore as long as you'll stick to the standards.


If you don't stick to the standards, what else could you possibly be following? Go to (almost) any web site and look at the source. Find all the IE-only hacks. Find all the "If IE" conditionals. All the "ie-fix.js" in the head. 

If you think IE is "not exactly bad anymore" then you aren't doing more than the basics and the web isn't about the basics anymore. Fully 20% to 40% of my billable hours go to making markup, that works in every other browser, work in IE. 

But these are the types of arguments you see on Reddit, not professional forums, and I no longer participate in such nonsense. So I'll end it here.


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 9, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> And Chrome and Opera and almost any other browser you can mention.



Presto was rather bad. Chrome sucks for different reasons.



drhowarddrfine said:


> Go to (almost) any web site and look at the source. Find all the IE-only hacks. Find all the "If IE" conditionals. All the "ie-fix.js" in the head.



Microsoft dropped the conditionals a while ago. Not supported in IE 10+ anymore.



drhowarddrfine said:


> I no longer participate in such nonsense. So I'll end it here.



Thanks!


----------

